# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Familja kërkon djalin e larguar, Zyber Lleshi nga Luma

## _MALSORI_

Ju drejtohem te gjithe atyre forumnistave qe jane nga pjesa shqiptare e Maqedonise. Para shume vjetesh nga familja e gjere e imja nji djale ne moshe afersisht 17 vjeqare eshte larguar ne drejtim te pjeses shqiptare te Maqedonise dhe nuk eshte kthyer me.Duke qene se ne ate kohe mundesite e komunikimit ishin shume te pakta familja ime i humb lidhjet me te.Pastaj ardhja e komunizmit beri izolimin e plote te Shqiperise dhe perfundimisht familja ime e konsideron te humbur. Pas ardhjej se demokracise dhe hapjes se kufijvet shume shqiptar iken ne Maqedoni per pune sezonale. Nje punetor nga nje fshat fqinj me fshatin tim i kishte thene nji bashkefshatari timit se dikush ne Maqedoni e kishte pyetur nese kishte fshat me emerin Lusen dhe se a kishte ne kete fshat fis me emerin Lleshi.Ai i kishte thene se e kishte prejardhjen nga fshati dhe fisi im. Ne mendojme se duhet te jene pasardhezit e djalit tone te larguar diku para 80 vitesh.Keshtu qe po ju drejtohem te gjithe forumnistave nga pjesa shqiptare e Maqedonise qe nese dine dicka apo qe njohin dike me mbiemrin LLESHI te shkruajne ne kete forum ose ne mesazh privat.Do ju falenderoja per ndihmen tuaj

Edhe nji sqarim. Djali quhet Zyber Lleshi nga fshati LUSEN krahina e LUMES ne pjesen verilindore te Shqiperise dhe eshte larguar rreth 70-80 vjet me pare ( nuk jam shume i sigurte per kohen kur ka ikur). Ne jemi te bindur qe vete Zyberi nuk jeton me por shpresojme te kete pasardhes te tij.

----------


## _MALSORI_

Qe po a nuk ka asnja ne kete forum me e ndihmue kaproten more.Kuku kenka fik krejt nahija e shqiptareve ne Maqedoni.

----------


## ilirjan25

Ka qen kohe e gjat por mora vetem shum pak informata per Zyberin  :i ngrysur:  po do te mundohem qe te mar me shume sa te mar ndonje lajm te ri ktu me ke mua edhe ishalla del me sukses !
Xhelal lleshi eshte nje nga te afermit e Zyberit tani jam ne angazhim te kontaktoj me familjen e xhelal lleshit !!

----------


## _MALSORI_

Faleminderit ilirjan.Der me teper per djalin tone Zyberin ke dhe disa shkrime ne forumin '' Shqipe nga Maqedonia.

----------


## KumanoWar

mos jeton ne diber bre ki se emen i njofshem po ka plot lleshi atje .prej lumes kuksit po mendon a

----------


## _MALSORI_

per me shume te dhena per zyberin shih edhe te nen tema  shqipe nga maqedonia.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

kaprotja kete kishe postuar ku thua



> Diku ne vitin 1920-22 ne moshen 14 vjeqare djali yne i quajtur Zyber LLeshi mashtrohet nga disa hajdute qe e marrin per te vjedhe ne zonat e Tetoves e Gostivarit. Duke qene se ai ishte pothuajse femije hajdutat kur kthehen nga Tetova e braktisin dhe e lene ne Maqedoni Zyberin.


Une e lexova kete me kujdes. Dhe mendoj nese ky ka shkuar si hajdut dhe ka ngelur atje. Per te ndryshuar imazhin  ndoshta ky  ka nderruar emrin dhe mbiemrin. Gjithesesi good luck.

----------

